# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Ik ben te dik!

## carm3h

ho0i ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar..
en ben 1.69 &#33;
en weeg 70 kilo..
dat is dus VEEEEL te veel..
ik wou laxeermiddelen gebruiken maar ik durfde niet meer na die verhalen er allemaal 0ver..&#33;
ik wil graag een middel hebben.. 0m af te vallen ik heb gehoord dat er goeie pillen zijn in belgie en ik woon in belgie..? ik wil er ongeveer 10 euro aan uitgeve.. is er ook iets te koop bij het KRUIDVAT..? een middel
dat echt helpt.. z0nder echt pijn te lijden enzovoort..&#33;
ik wil ongeveer 60 killo wegen niet meer en niet minder..
Mickey ik wil wel zo&#39;n pakketje.. maar me moeder mag er niet achter komen als U het opstuurd.. dus ikdenk dat dat niet echt gaat lukken..
HEBBEN JULLIE TIPS &#33;?&#33;?&#33; 
behalve.. sp0rten, minder snoepen want dat d0e ik al. 2 jaar &#33; maar het helpt gewoon niet..
Naja als jee een middel weet.. voeg me dan toe Op ;; [email protected]

Nja .. Antwoord asjeblieft snel.. want ben echt hééééél 0nzeker ..  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
Naja.. laat me dus wat weten &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; groetjes s  :Wink:  carmen

----------


## Marie

de simpele reden dat het niet helpt is, omdat je helemaal niet veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel te dik bent.
wat er niet aan zit kan er ook niet af.

----------


## Guest

Hoi,

Ik sluit me hier bij aan, volgens de BMI Body Mass Index, waarin gemeten wordt of je gewicht in balans is met je lengte, heb je een gezond gewicht.

Maar het is duidelijk dat je je niet happy voelt bij het gewicht wat je nu hebt. Toch zou ik absoluut geen pillen slikken, wat je ook slikt het is allemaal slecht en wat daarna na zo&#39;n kuur? Het zit er zo weer aan hoor, als je je eetpatroon niet veranderd&#33;

Het is niet alleen geen snoepjes meer eten en gaan sporten, dat helpt in het begin even maar daarna niet meer. Je moet goed opletten wat je eet, als je iets koopt in de supermarkt kijk erop wat de ingredienten zijn. Er zitten in zoveel produkten suiker en vetten, zelfs appelsientje. Let op de suikers en vetten, gevarieerd eten, geen varkensvlees, gebruik olijfolie etc. Dit is niet alleen voor je slanke lijn goed, maar ook je gezondheid. Je zal vast nog wel thuis wonen, als ik jou was zou ik met je moeder rond de tafel gaan zitten en over jullie eetpatroon praten.
Maar aub geen pillen slikken, je moeder vindt het niet voor niets niks.

En heus je bent echt niet veellllllll te zwaar&#33;
Kijk maar op de volgende site, je bent dan wel jonger dan 19 jaar, maar het geeft wel een idee. http://www.voedingscentrum.nl/body_mass_in.../body_mass.html

Succes groetjes Wen

----------


## Paulien

Sport je wel?

----------

